# not sure



## bv (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok I have a 40 gal. tank and there is like this brown stuff looks like its growing on everything anyone have any ideas is to what this can be is it algae
Amon-0
Nitrite-0
PH-7.6
Nitrate-10-15


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Diatom algae. Normal.


----------



## bv (Feb 10, 2011)

Will an algae eater take care of it


----------



## aquaticsnerd (Jan 29, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Diatom algae. Normal.


He's right. It should go away in time. Otos will eat it.

Brown Diatom Algae Control | Aquariums Life


----------



## bv (Feb 10, 2011)

Its a T5 fluorescent and I have three blue led for moonlight..its on fro 8 am to 8 pm on a timer


----------

